# Was für ein Laich kann das sein?



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe heute unter einem Seerosenblatt Laich entdeckt. Nur frage ich mich was für welcher? Wer laicht unter Seerosenblättern ab?

Das es Schneckenlaich ist glaube ich nicht, da ich eigentlich keine __ Schnecken in dem Teich habe. Außerdem sind in den Eiern schon die Augen der Fischlarven zu erkennen.

 


Also in dem Teich sind:
- Bitterlinge
- Elritzen
- Bachschmerlen
- Rotfedern
- 2 Schleien
- 2 Blaubandbärblinge
- __ Stichlinge
- Pfauenaugen-__ Sonnenbarsche
- Grüne Sonnenbarsche
- 1 __ Goldfisch
- 1 __ Kaulbarsch

Die Bitterlinge können es nicht sein, die laichen in __ Muscheln ab, außerdem haben die schon abgelaicht. 

Die Sonnenbarsche und Stichlinge können es auch nicht sein, die bauen Nester. 

Der Goldfisch und der Kaulbarsch scheiden sowieso aus. 

Das es die Bachschmerlen waren glaube ich auch nicht.

Waren es die Rotfedern? Die laichen aber meines Wissens schon im April und Mai, nicht erst im Juni. 

Die Elritzen können es eigentlich auch nicht gewesen sein, da es erst zweijährige sind und Elritzen glaube ich erst im dritten Jahr geschlechtsreif werden. Außerdem hätte ich da auch mal ein Männchen in Laichfärbung sehen müssen. 

Von den Blaubandbärblingen habe ich nur zwei und den einen erst dieses Jahr im Frühjahr gefangen. Die sind zwar sehr schnell geschlechtsreif aber so schnell?

Da bleiben nur noch die zwei Schleien übrig. Die Laichzeit ist von Mai bis August. Das scheint am wahrscheinlichsten zu sein.


Was meinst ihr?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Laich kann das sein?*

Hi Mirko,

Schleien und Rotfedern kann man sicher ausschließen, da diese zwischen feingliedrigen Pflanzenbeständen laichen. Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr wo Bachschmerlen ihre Eier hinbapschen (Ober- oder Unterseite von Steinen) warum nicht auch mal an eine glatte Blattunterseite. Bei mir hatten __ Moderlieschen auch schon mal einen ungewöhnlichen Ort für ihre Eier ausgesucht. Hat Epalzorhynchus nicht noch ein leeres Aquarium übrig? 

MfG Frank


----------



## chromis (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Laich kann das sein?*

Hi,

evtl. ist das trotzdem Schneckenlaich. Ich habe im Moment nur keine Ahnung, welche Art das sein könnte  

Da man zumindest schon dunkle Punkte im Laich erkennt, dürfte mit einer Lupe leicht zu klären sein ob es Fisch- oder Schneckenlaich ist.

Gruß
Rainer

Edit: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Wenn man sogar schon die Augenpaare sieht, dann ist der Schneckenverdacht wohl ausgeräumt.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Laich kann das sein?*

Hallo.

Aber wer laicht denn jetzt noch außer Schleien? Vielleicht doch die Schleien? Hab in dem Teich nämlich keine feingliedrigen Pflanzen. 




> Hat Epalzorhynchus nicht noch ein leeres Aquarium übrig?


 Epalzeorhynch*o*s, darauf muss ich bestehen!  

Nee, hab leider kein AQ mehr übrig, alles besetzt. Wer weiß vielleicht überleben ja welche, dann werde ich ja sehen, was es für Fische sind. Wenn ne ganze Menge kleine Bitterlinge und auch leine Sonnebarsche überleben.


----------

